# Looking for recommendations



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi everybody,

I just won a Bachmann center cab diesel on ebay which I will be converting to a 7/8's critter and as my other hobby is live steam, I know not where to purchase batteries and a simple remote control system for it. So I come to you knowledgeable people for help. 

Thanks


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

The Crest Revolution with diesel sound

http://www.silverstatetrains.com/Crest-Train-Engineer-CRE57000SD-REVOLUTION-24-GHZ-SET-wGeneric-Diesel-Sound_p_69.html

Battery this one should work well

http://www.silverstatetrains.com/Tenergy-Li-Ion-18650-148V-5200mAh-Rectangular-Rechargeable-Battery-Pack-w-PCB-Protection_p_842.html


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

livesteam53 said:


> The Crest Revolution with diesel sound
> 
> http://www.silverstatetrains.com/Cr...ON-24-GHZ-SET-wGeneric-Diesel-Sound_p_69.html
> 
> ...


Chester, that will work very well and is very easy to install


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

http://www.gscalegraphics.net/store/c1/Featured_Products.html

Made in USA and a member here....

I use his controls.
John


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

I second John's G Scale Graphics recommendation. I use the RailBoss 4. Easy to install, easy to use and great support from Del (though little has been needed). I have them installed in my five engines, all Bachmann. 

I considered DCC, such as AirWire, but that was way more control than I needed and too expensive when not exploiting all of its features. I found the RailBoss to be very cost effective solution (sounds like marketing talk) for my use.


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah, that's what I'm looking for. That Railboss fits into my KISS scheme of things. That $450 system is WAY too much for a little critter. Thanks John and **** Habilis.

Thanks Mark and Stan, but that system is just way too much for what I want to do.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

You're welcome.
Del has been good to me and this forum.
Happy Rails,
John


----------



## RGSNH (Jan 13, 2008)

Chester,

As for Batteries many folks have purchased a $15.00 this http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a-store/item/lbat-148/14.8v-2200mah-rechargeable-li-ion-battery-pack/1.html and had good luck with it. I think the charger is relatively inexpensive as well.finding a good place to put it will be a challenge? probably in the fuel tank or cab. there is a thread on this on the other site.
http://www.largescalecentral.com/forums/topic/21172/14-8v-2200-mah-lithium-ion-battery $15 deal

Al P.


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

Al P. Thanks for the battery info.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Chester, my centercab is equipped with Del's railboss, powered by 12 AA batteries (3 x4 bat holders from Radio shack, accessible thru one of the end louvers). Alkaline hold up fine, and I also have rechargable nimets that I use. 

My engine has been narrowed and lowered for 1:20 narrow gauge; Llyn Rice's has a new Shapeways cab for 7/8ths. Great engine for kitbashing.

A note-I first used the Crest control with diesel sound and had repeat problems that 
did not stay fixed. Bought Del's unit, added Phoenix sound, and everything continues to work fine. Engine is a great puller.

Larry


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks Larry,,

Just bought one of those $15 batteries. I am going to use the Railboss and the accessories that go with it. Haven't deciced on the Phoenix sound yet. Am looking forward to building this critter.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The batteries fit very easily into the fuel tank. If you're doing 7/8", presumably you're not narrowing it any, so there will be plenty of room in there for a charging jack on the end of the fuel tank or similar place as well. 

Later,

K


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi Kevin,

It just arrived yesterday. No I won't be narrowing it, but it will be an end cab critter.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

I narrowed mine 5/8" by removing most of the side overhang of the deck plate, not touching the fuel tanks. Both narrowing and lowering the cab was more of a project; lots of pieces to realign to maintain the GE shape.

Great engine--there is one on Ebay right now.

Larry


----------



## Batsco (Mar 30, 2011)

I recommend this; 

https://www.dimensionengineering.com/products/syren10

I have one in my Bachmann 3 truck Shay ticks all the boxes
a. easy to install
b. relatively inexpensive
c. just add batteries of choice
d. runs on any 2.4GHz radio control transmitter/receiver combination ( mine is acheap one from HobbyKing)
e. connect any sound card that you like
d. is small in size
f. regenerative


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Interesting controller, I have to admit Del's might not do this!

"SyRen's transistors are switched at ultrasonic speeds (32kHz), meaning no one will be able to hear your robot ninja army approaching."

I had never considered that!

John


----------

